# Curtiss just jumped off a 125-pounder



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Curtiss Cash is out there fishing this morning at POC, jumped off a 125-pounder. And he wasn't offshore...his tarpon charter must be pleased, going out this early in the year. I'll find out later what bait he was using.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Lots of fish in June*

Its funny most folks wait till August September, but there is always a slug of 70-150# tarpon nearshore that show up early - and its been that way for the last thirty years that I know of --

Cap'n Lowtide can usually get on em.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Curtiss just texted this:

"Used a 12-inch mullet, caught three bull reds in the past hour, 42-45 inches, almost out of bait. And just saw five or six fish roll nearby."

Sounds like he better get back on that castnet...Looks like he had action at the last of the incoming tide.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*Heck Yeah!*

I talked with Curtiss on wednesday. He said he saw a fish earlier that morning. Sounds like it didnt take him long to dial in on them. He does know his stuff. http://captlowtide.com/


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm visiting and fishing with Curtiss about June 7-9, but can't get there until then...He said this morning he's got openings this weekend, if anyone wants to go. Looks like a decent SE forecast, too.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

It's hard to focus on work with this going on. Good stuff but distracting. I guess I'm going to have to learn how to use a cast net or maybe buy some black salties. Is anyone using **** pops in the bay??


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

No **** pops. Yes Baitbusters.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I must have actually learned something, back in the 9th grade. How to throw a castnet and round up bait. Still using it today.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

cpthook said:


> or maybe buy some black salties.


Best thing about salties is you dont have to let them go at the end of the trip. Take'em home and use them next time. No BS, I have two monster salties in my garage that were left over from last October. Just give them some bubbles and chunk some dog food in with them every few days or so.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*We use big gizzard shad*

Stop on our way down and load up the tanks with 10-14" gizzards,we are ready to fish when the trailer hits the ramp at Fishin center -THEN when we are out of bait , we net menhaden in the new canals along ICW in town, after that we MAY go to mullet IF they are running the Jhook strong early mornings --

I much prefer Menhaden when I can get them.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you caught big menhaden in that big canal a few yards north of Clarks and if so, what month? Haven't explored it yet. If I took two big Salties out there fishing, with my luck the gafftops would eat them in 20 minutes.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Yep*



Trouthappy said:


> Have you caught big menhaden in that big canal a few yards north of Clarks and if so, what month? Haven't explored it yet. If I took two big Salties out there fishing, with my luck the gafftops would eat them in 20 minutes.


They are always in there - watch for em flipping,mostly usually around six inch size - usually a lot in the mouth along concrete wall east side if the dad blasted dolphin aren't running them outta there

Also out in front of the sail boats are far back to the east end of the canal - we also get big gizzard shad in there quite frequently

Plus you don't have to contend with lots of moss, sometimes the hardheads are a pain--

Its also a good spot to load up on ribbonfish if you are bouncing offshore.

If the water is good and muddy in the back of barroom the menhaden are usually thick. Lots of nice 10" menhaden at times.

Not many places around there I haven't thrown a net --


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Will tarpon eat big pin perch?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, tarpon like pinfish. We jumped two humongous tarpon on big croakers in years past, but both fish were too big to handle. 

Just talked to Curtiss again, the action stopped when the tide got high at mid-morning. He ended up with the three bull reds, two jacks, a shark, and the lost tarpon. He saw some blowups and also rolling tarpon. Right now he's trout fishing in Matagorda Bay, and getting some action. They're getting some decent weather over there, finally.


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

I can sometimes net the **** out of big pens near the cleaning station and they seem to stay a lot more lively.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Last early September the mullet were migrating in the ICW, as usual. We launched at the Fishing Center, eased about 50 years both ways, including in front of the sailboats, and waylaid the 6-inch mullet each day. Sometimes 30 per throw.


----------

